# Possibly sick?



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

I have a Cobolt tinc. that is hiding in one of the nut pods in the tank very low to the ground and not moving much. I put some FF's in next to her, and she did not even seem to notive them. What do you think could be causing it and how can I fix it?


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Inappetance, or lack of appetite, can be for any number of reasons. When was the last time your frog ate and "acted normal" ? You said he is sitting low in a pod. Is there any water in the pod and may he possibly be soaking his rear end? Some things to consider:

- check temps. Chronic high temps over, say, 80F can put a frog down and even be lethal. Temps below 65F can also slow him down.

- check humidity. Is it at least 70% RH?

- is the frog alone? If not, he may be subject to aggression and stressed out. How long have you had the frog and is it an adult, juvenile, froglet?

- how long has this been going on?

- Describe the type of enclosure he is housed in.

- Any medical history. Any recent fecal exams? Do you have access to an exotic animal vet? 

Need much more information before anyone can offer any suggestions.
Could be parasites (easily treated), could be bacterial (easily treated if caught early). Could be something as simple as a low-pressure system and your frog is just chilling out for a day. But if your frog is sick, the likelihood of a good outcome is much better now than if you wait. An emaciated frog is often beyond help. 
George


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

She did come out of the pod and proceed to sit in the water dish for a while.
Temps and humidity are both fine. 
I think it may be agression, I do have a trio in there that I have since froglets. They are juveniles now, but one of them is almost double the size of the other two. Neither of the other two are acting like this.
I just noticed the behavior yesterday, but it has continued on to this morning.
They are in a normal terrerium, moss and leaf litter for a substrate, large cork log to hide in as well as a cocoahut, and well planted.
No recent medical exams, and no exotic vets around here, though I am looking for one. 
Thanks
Roger


----------



## lacerta (Aug 27, 2004)

Roger, 
If it is aggression, you may consider leaving the shy one in the original tank and moving the other two. Often moving an animal can add even more to the stress if that is the problem. And I know from my experience working with lizards that aggression can often be very subtle with no outward physical overtures on the part of an aggressor. Sometimes just being within sight of the more dominant animals will have the same effect. Please consider that your vivarium may be too small, or there may not be enough visual barriers such as plants, wood, or other features. 
Check out the links above and take a look at Dr. Fryes website. In the absence of a local vet, you may want to consult with him. He also sells different meds that may be worth trying based on his knowledgable assessment of your observed symptoms. 
Keep us informed on how your frog is doing.
George


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

I seperated her into an iso tank. She hasn't moved from the same spot I placed her in, and still hasn't eaten any FF's. I have heard of some people using electrolye baths, such as pedialye. Do you think doing this would help her to get her strength back?


----------



## Sivitri (Sep 15, 2006)

She died overnight. RIP Fluffy.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Josh


----------

